# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Putting shower next to windows - how to waterproof?

## wixy

I'm doing a bathroom reno, and would like to put the shower at the end of the room next to two existing windows (which I'd like to replace, probably with aluminium). 
What would be the best way to waterproof and what style of window should I choose? 
Or is this just a bad idea? 
Picture below:

----------


## Cecile

Why don't you remove the windows altogether and put in a skylight?  We removed our bathroom window, and don't miss it at all.  As long as you have adequate ventilation to the outdoors it will be fine.

----------


## toooldforthis

hi wixy 
will watch this thread with interest  :Biggrin:  
I am planning/thinking a similar thing and had done a forum search and found no support for the idea, one poster thinks it should be part of the building code *not* to allow windows where showers are.
Yes - we are asking for trouble down the track with water ingress.

----------


## woodbe

Well, how about remove the windows entirely, extend the aperture and do something like this:   
woodbe.

----------


## wixy

Cecile, thanks for the tip, but don't think a skylight will work in this case as it would be facing south. 
Woodbe, very nice suggestion, just probably too pricey for me to do that much work.  Although I'm thinking the glass bricks could be a good idea in the right-most window (near the shower head), leaving the other window as a 'normal' aluminium awning window. 
Toooldforthis, I've found this guide which seems good to follow - thoughts? Waterproofing a window in a tiled shower - Fine Homebuilding Question & Answer

----------


## toooldforthis

> Toooldforthis, I've found this guide which seems good to follow - thoughts? Waterproofing a window in a tiled shower - Fine Homebuilding Question & Answer

  good find wixy.
Not sure if it solves all my issues if I go radical like these:     
you could just go for the one window furthest from the shower head?
like this but not quite yr layout:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Yes it can be done. 
It's a case of waterproofing the opening (no window in opening) then adding Villaboard and anything that will be fixed to it and waterproofing again. 
This method ensures any water is prevented from doing any damage be it fom inside or outside. 
Problems is, once waterproofed it should no be holed, so no adding screws or nails, all trims are glued on. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:  
Woodbe has the right idea, remove one window.

----------


## Cecile

> Cecile, thanks for the tip, but don't think a skylight will work in this case as it would be facing south.

  The truth is, you don't really need a window in a bathroom, just good ventilation.  Windows in tiny bathrooms simply use up valuable wall space and the ability to improve the layout.  Our now windowless bathroom is only 1.9 x 1.8 metres and tiled in all white, and with the light on, you don't need any other lighting.  We  had planned to put in a small skylight but there is no real need. 
It isn't for everyone though.  As a minimum I would remove at least the window that would be inside your shower recess.

----------


## GraemeCook

Good Morning Wixy 
Before you go too far, I would suggest that you have a discussion with your Council to see if they have any bylaws or guidelines on this issue. 
When we remodelled our bathroom almost 20 years ago, the Planning Branch of our Council said that we could not, under any circumstances, put a shower over any window, and that the existing wndow had to be removed.  The Heritage Branch of the same Council said that as the house was listed then, under no circumstances, could we change the existing sash windows. 
We had to go back to the drawing boards, no sketchup then, and probably finished up with a better design.  
Fair Winds 
Graeme

----------


## r3nov8or

> ...
> you could just go for the one window furthest from the shower head?
> like this but not quite yr layout:

   A window is nice to have. Leaving one window, which is keeping with the period, will give you suffiicent natural light. Or the skylight, even facing south, is a good idea and will be fine too.

----------

